# Best Baitcasting combos



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking at buying a new combo, but am not sure what would be best. My budget would be under $200. What are your favorites. Any advice would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Not sure what kind of fishing your doing...but a nice versatile setup would probably a 6'6'' med action rod of your choosing. I like Berkeley Lightening Rod's...just about anything Diawa or St. Croix...or Quantum (for the money)

As far as the reel...I bought a Quantum Accurist 2 from Cabela's a few months ago and I love it. I have it set up on a 7' heavy action rod. I generally use it for a flippin' stick/Musky rod. I chose that one because of the flippin' switch feature. I've also been throwing Spro scum frogs on it. The key is versatile if your on a budget like most of us "non-sponsored" fisherman are!

Hope this helps-


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Yea I would mostly be using it for bass, but versatility is key.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

An awesome reel for the money is the Pflueger Trion. It goes for about $100 and it is smooth, super free and durable. I purchased two in the last 3 months. With the reel being so cheap that leaves you with $100 for a rod if you want to spend $200. You will be very happy with this reel though.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I really like my new combo I got from Cabela's with a Shimano Citica 200D and XML rod [7ft]. This is one of their combos priced at $199.98. Saves a bit of $. I loaded it with 14# Stren Super Braid and it is sweet.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> An awesome reel for the money is the Pflueger Trion. It goes for about $100 and it is smooth, super free and durable. I purchased two in the last 3 months. With the reel being so cheap that leaves you with $100 for a rod if you want to spend $200. You will be very happy with this reel though.


That reel is next on my purchase agenda either that, or the president baitcaster.
I have had good expierences with a lot of baitcasters. I say get a accurist, we had one and got 4 years out of it till my brother droped it in the lake.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help, I have been leaning towards the Accurist or the citica, but i will check out the others.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure if you're set on a low profile reel,but if not,fishintiger has a very nice setup(brand new,never used) in the marketplace for $180.the combined retail for the rod and reel is $230.
abu record 50 series reel mounted on a fenwick hmg 6 foot med. action rod.
i have the very same rig and it's a great general purpose combo.i've thrown everything from 1/8 ounce jigs for saugeye,to 1/2 ounce buzzbaits for bass with it.
extremely smooth in every way,and casts like a dream.


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

I recently bought a shimano cruxis and it is pretty nice for the money. The cast control is a nice feature on the reel. I use it with a 6,6" heavy action ugly stick, it all cost me about $140


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The BPS bionic rods are great. I love the bionic rod I bought. So much feeling to it. Test for sensitivity before you buy any rod though. I personally do not like the berkley lightning rods, not enough sensitivity for me. To check a rod, hold the rod like you would to fish and have someone put the tip on their throat and talk. The more you feel the vibration the better the sensitivity.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

to tell you the truth... i have a Shakespeare Sigma baitcaster on a 6'6" Peregrine medium action rod.... i got the sigma to learn on and it turned out to me a really nice smooth reel........ $40 for the combo... then again i won the rod at the ogf outing so the cost is for the reel only......... its nice for what i need it for(learning mostly but im throwing weightless plastics on it with hardly any backlashes so i think im doin pretty good) but ive heard a lot of good things about that Quantum Accurist line of reels


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I love my Bass Pro Viper Series baitcasting combo I bought earlier this year for $80. It has the magnetic brake system and the rod is light and sensitive for being a medium heavy. For the dollar for what I got, it was worth it for me.


----------

